# Kreise, Linien, Rechteck, Kontur



## Daaguru (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi

ich bin jetzt an einem Punkt in Adobe angekommen, wo ich von mir behaupten
würde, dass ich recht gut bin. Typographie, Schatten, Verläufe, Figuren...

Aber das einfachste und grundlegendste, einfache Linien in Form von Kreisen,
Rechtecken usw. bekomm ich nicht hin. Einen Kreis mit dem Form-Werkzeug
"farbgefüllt" ist ja einfach. Allerdings nur die Kontur, wie geht das?

Bitte um Antwort oder Suchbegriff. Danke. 

~daA|guRu~


----------



## Jantz (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

>bearbeiten > Kontur füllen > 1 pixel > farbe nach wahl..

bei kreisen könnte es aber probleme mit der schärfe gebe  .. leider.


----------



## Daaguru (3. Oktober 2003)

Darum geht es mir.
Sobald ich Kontur fülle, sind die Formen sehr pixelig.
Wenn ich jedoch einen gefüllten Kreis mit dem Form Werkzeug mache,
sieht es wie eine Vektorgrafik aus. Daher muss es doch möglich sein einfach
nur einen schönen Kreis zu bekommen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Oktober 2003)

Bei angeschaltetem Anti-Aliasing habe ich eine schöne weiche Kreisform mit einer 1px breiten Kontur.
Du kannst dir mit dem Formwerkzeug natürlich auch einen runden Pfad erstellen und die Pfadkontur dann mit einem Pinsel füllen. Das wird dann noch genauer


----------

